# CPT Waid Ramsey, 20th Special Forces Group



## AWP (Aug 5, 2011)

Blue skies.

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=14711



> The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.
> Capt. Waid C. Ramsey, 41, of Red Bay, Ala., died Aug. 4 in Paktika province, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered when his unit was attacked with small arms fire.  He was assigned to Headquarters and Headquarters Company, 20th Special Forces Group (Airborne), Birmingham, Ala.
> For more information the media may contact the Army Special Operations Command public affairs office at 910-689-6187.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 6, 2011)

Blue Skies, Sir.  Rest Easy.


----------



## tova (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Scotth (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP Captain


----------



## surgicalcric (Aug 6, 2011)

Rest In Peace Sir...

You will be missed


----------



## Dame (Aug 6, 2011)

Rest in peace, Sir.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Aug 6, 2011)

Rest Easy Brother.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 6, 2011)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Sicilian Lass (Aug 7, 2011)

RIP Sir.


----------



## rlowery60 (Aug 7, 2011)

RIP Sir


----------



## Rapid (Aug 7, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Rest in peace


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 8, 2011)

Rest in Peace, prayers out to your Brotherhood and to your family/friends.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Aug 8, 2011)

May he Rest In Peace!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace Captain.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 18, 2011)

Rest in peace


----------



## Muppet (Aug 19, 2011)

Rest in peace sir.

F.M.


----------



## sfmike (Aug 19, 2011)

*RIP, Sir!*

SFMike


----------



## Tunanut (Aug 19, 2011)

May you rest in peace, sir.


----------



## Mhockey9090 (Dec 21, 2011)

R.I.P. Sir hopefully we got the guys that did this.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 28, 2011)

RIP Brother.


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 28, 2011)

RIP Sir.


----------



## formerBrat (Jan 3, 2012)

RIP. Condolences to family, friends and colleagues.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 5, 2012)

RIP warrior.


----------

